# RIP Emerald Afire AA



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Emerald was not my horse but owned by a good friend of mine Debi Krieger of Krieger Equestrian Center, he was such a sweet stallion and will forever be missed. 

As a yearling Emerald broke his leg while out playing in the pasture, they were able to save the leg but he has only been breeding sound. On Monday evening they had him out to breed a mare and his bad leg just gave out, the vet was there but nothing could be done... such a sad freak accident. 

Here are a few pictures I took of Emerald last year, I was really looking forward to visiting him again this year and getting more pictures...
























































Here are some older pictures of Emerald.




























Also here is a short Video of him, truely an amazing stallion.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

To sad. How old was he? He is gorgeous.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he looks like an amazing horse. So sorry about this.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Wow, he was stunning. So sad for his owner 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

He was 11 years old. Sadly didn't have a lot of foals, there are currently 5, 2 from this year and a few more on the way, I am hoping that the mares bred this year are in foal but won't know for a few more weeks. She had offered me a free breeding to him but I decided to wait tell next year, I'm really kicking myself now...


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for you. I bet you miss him. He is stunning. Every bit the true Arabian.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

He is absouletly stunning. I am so sorry. Sadly, stuff like that happens. He is very pretty but I am not sure why they didn't just no breed him anymore! I mean I would never breed a horse with a bad leg.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

He'd never really shown any real signs of pain in the leg the times I had seen him, even after trotting around in the field and arena... and the vet had said he was breeding sound, I sure if Debi had known this would happen thing would have been done differently but what's done is done, he was an amazing horse and I am happy that he at least did have some foals.


----------



## KriseanHorses (Jul 12, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones to get a beautiful palomino foal by Emerald this year! You can see K Golden Afire at Krisean Performance Horses


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

debi sent me some pictures of her, what a looker!! Wish I could afford another horse right now, I would buy her in a heartbeat!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

How sad. He was gorgeous!!! My condolences.


----------



## ForgottenBritannic (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My sister, LostTitanic, used to own a Belgian cross and her name was Titanic. Own day she was playing in the pasture and the next my sister knew Titanic's leg snapped like a twig. The vet came and took some x-rays, that is when we found out that she had austeoperosis(don't know how to spell it). The vet had to put her to sleep and she was only nine years old. Freak accidents happen and I am very sorry for your loss. He truly was a beautiful stallion.


----------



## tsugarcoated (Aug 4, 2011)

hes looked like a very sweet stallion


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

He was gorgeous. Beautiful, natural knee action, too. How sad for him and everyone who knew and loved him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

